# Need to Build Muscle



## 4-HerChick (Apr 12, 2014)

I want to build muscle on my market wethers. My goat has a wide bone structure, but he has been slowing loosing width within the month I've had him. What can I do to increase muscle and help build to his frame?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Need a bit more information.
What type of hay is he being fed? How much daily?
What is the grain he is being fed, and how many pounds a day?
Is he being exercised, if so for how long and how many times a day?
How old is he?


----------



## 4-HerChick (Apr 12, 2014)

He is fed a quarter flake of alfalfa hay once daily (this is shared with his stallmate). He is currently on showmaster goat developer (16% protein) and he gets 2 lbs a day. I have been walking his about 1 mile a day, but this week I have begun sprinting him about 150 meters 3 times. He is a November kid and weighed 73lbs as of last Sunday. he averages 4 to 5 pounds a week and my county fair is in 89 days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so he is being fed well as far as the grain goes, but I would give them a bit more than a 1/4 of a flake to share though. I know you don't want hay belly, but that seems like a very small amount, they would be getting an 1/8 of a flake each per day.
Another thing is too much exercise causes them to loose their size. Since your fair isn't for another 3 months, they don't need to be exercised that much right now.

You also don't want them too big, at the rate he is at, he'll be approximately 130lbs, 89 days from now. The fairs out here pay up to 120lbs, and you also don't want to go over the max weight for your fair.


----------



## 4-HerChick (Apr 12, 2014)

Where I live it gets pretty hot in the summer and the fluctuating weather will be a factor into the gaining of weight. It has been warm sunny 70 degrees, but 2 weeks ago it got cold and rained for 3 or 4 days, that week they didn't gain anything. I would assume the heat which will come soon (upper 90's) which will also play a part in the rate of gain. I definitely agree I don't want them too big for fair, my target weight is 95 to 100lbs which would probably suit the wethers best. The question then is how to keep the weight off without starving them (because that's not an option) and without loosing muscle mass.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Try a filler feed to keep them full. A low protein, high fiber feed will work.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I would not feed more hay, but would change up your exercise program. I agree that it's to early to start exercise. If you're trying to build mass, you should be feeding him and not working off the calories he's taking in. Do take him out and practice showmanship, but don't run or take him on long walks.

About 30 days prior to show start exercise. Sprinting till he pants hard once a day to start and work up to twice a day the last 2 weeks if he needs more toning. No long walks.


----------



## chriscrump (Apr 27, 2014)

Depending on where you live you can get a Purina additive. I have always preferred Fitter 35 due to it builds muscle and burns fat. But if fat is not an issue go with Champion drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

